# Primates and alcohol



## snakehandler (Jul 31, 2008)

Scientists have discovered why humans like alcohol so much.
Our ancestors some 55 million years ago like modern tupajas in Maleisia consumed an average of what an alcoholic would need every day from Palm trees Ã?Æ?Ã?â??Ã?â??Ã?Â¢Ã?Æ?Ã?Â¢Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¡Ã?â??Ã?Â¬Ã?Æ?Ã¢â?¬Â¹Ã?â?¦Ã¢â?¬Å?Eugeissona tristisÃ?Æ?Ã?â??Ã?â??Ã?Â¢Ã?Æ?Ã?Â¢Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¡Ã?â??Ã?Â¬Ã?Æ?Ã?Â¢Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¾Ã?â??Ã?Â¢. They spread a strong scent of alcohol because alcohol is drippng from the flowers. The need for alcohol is embedded in our DNA.
But as tupajas and other primtes use it for food we lost the ability to break it down fast so we get drunk or even alcoholic with devastating effects for our health and wellbeing.
Unless you can keep it to two glasses a day.


----------

